# Enregistrer une sequence video depuis internet



## artintel (9 Décembre 2009)

Je voudrais enregistrer une sequence d'adobe flash player que je visualise sur mon ordinateur. Est ce que quelqu'un a une idee ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (10 Décembre 2009)

Dans Safari :

Fenetre "Activité"
Repérer le fichier (par sa taille)
Copier l'adresse
Coller dans "Téléchargement"

Cordialement

PS: Tu n'es pas dans la bonne section du Forum


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2009)

Ou
Fenêtre "Activité"
Repérer l'adresse de la vidéo
Double-cliquer sur l'adresse de la vidéo tout en maintenant appuyé la touche Alt
La vidéo se télécharge automatiquement.


----------



## artintel (11 Décembre 2009)

Non, ca ne marche ps avec adobe flash plauer, par exemple ce lien :
http://plus7.arte.tv/fr/1697660,CmC=2967582.html

Vous faites comment pour telecharger la video ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2009)

Elle est protégée et payante ...


----------



## artintel (9 Janvier 2010)

jipdel a dit:


> Elle est protégée et payante ...


D'accord, mais en dehors de ces considerations non techniques, si je souhaite l'enregistrer lorsque je la visionne, ca doit etre possible.
Il y a bien une zone dans la RAM ou "transitent" les images et une autre zone ou transite le son. Si je peux enregistrer et synchroniser les 2 j'ai mon enregistrement.


----------



## twinworld (9 Janvier 2010)

Si elle est protégée et payante, alors essayer de contourner la protection est illégal. Comme vous l'avez lu dans la charte dont vous avez forcément pris connaissance en vous inscrivant sur le forum, vous savez que vous ne recevrez aucune aide sur ce forum pour contourner des protections de fichiers.


----------



## artintel (10 Janvier 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> Si elle est protégée et payante, alors essayer de contourner la protection est illégal. Comme vous l'avez lu dans la charte dont vous avez forcément pris connaissance en vous inscrivant sur le forum, vous savez que vous ne recevrez aucune aide sur ce forum pour contourner des protections de fichiers.



:mouais: Quand meme, ca se discute, je recupere ce que j'ai dans la RAM de MON ordinateur ....


----------



## ntx (10 Janvier 2010)

Oui mais tu n'as pas les droits sur le contenu de ce que tu récupères. C'est comme quand tu enregistres une émission de télé : tu as le droit de l'utiliser pour un usage familiale pas public. De même les contenus sur internet sont soumis à des droits, et s'il y a des DRM tu n'as pas le droit de les contourner ou de les supprimer, quelque en soit ton usage.


----------



## twinworld (10 Janvier 2010)

artintel a dit:


> :mouais: Quand meme, ca se discute, je recupere ce que j'ai dans la RAM de MON ordinateur ....


c'est toujours le même débat avec ceux qui contournent des protections. Ils cherchent toujours à réinterpréter les règles pour dire qu'elles ne s'appliquent pas à eux. C'est lassant.


----------



## grumff (10 Janvier 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> c'est toujours le même débat avec ceux qui contournent des protections. Ils cherchent toujours à réinterpréter les règles pour dire qu'elles ne s'appliquent pas à eux. C'est lassant.


En même temps on est quand même dans les exceptions à la copie privée issues de la loi dadvsi non ? C'est assez récent comme interdiction.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> c'est toujours le même débat avec ceux qui contournent des protections. Ils cherchent toujours à réinterpréter les règles pour dire qu'elles ne s'appliquent pas à eux. C'est lassant.



Et le plus lassant, c'est que c'est à cause de bouffons de ce genre qu'on (les gens qui payent pour leurs films et musiques) se retrouve avec de plus en plus de restrictions, de taxes et  de truc genre HADOPI.


----------

